# Ok, this is one of the worse Betta Tanks



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

I am always in awe at some of the tanks that are for sale that are "meant for bettas".

I was searching tanks and found this,

http://www.bigalsonline.com/Fish_Aq...quarium-Kits_Bettahex_7803393_82.html?tc=fish

ARE YOU KIDDING ME!!!??? They might as well keep them in the cupi f they are going to buy that!

What have any of you guys found that make you go WTF?


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

Displaying a Betta in my Local pet store.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

wow........


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

That is way too small a tank for a fish, of any kind. Luckily, if anyone who wants to buy this tank reads the reviews on the site, they'll see all the reviews are only 1 star (out of five) which will hopefully deter any ideas of purchasing it for uses other than short-term QT.


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

Here are a bunch...


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

That ipond one makes me want to tear up, the betta is putting his head down and showing very sad looking eyes.


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

It isn't just the size of it..it is a speaker which means the Betta gets music aplified through the water.

And Betta are oh so sound sensitive. I could just see the little guy flaring up in agony...


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

http://www.bigalsonline.com/Fish_Aq...eco-Betta-Aquarium_7804417_82.html?tc=default

...terrible. It just looks so stressful and tiny )= you can tell from the description it's just to make the Bettas look colorful and big finned, I quote the description:

"Features three independent compartments that safely separate your bettas while their close proximity prompts them to intensify their colors, spread their fins and flair their gills for a delightful and colorful display." 

I remember going to the petstore and grabbing the 2.5 gallon kritter keeper. My dad said "That's kind of large for one Betta, why not get this? You can have _three _Bettas!" And he pointed to this prison. Before even looking at the cover, I just glanced at the side of the box and saw it's size and said no. Of course he knows nothing about Bettas except for my first Betta (When I knew nothing and had a half gallon bowl) I have since educated my family in the importance of larger tanks with Bettas.

I feel sorry for any Bettas who ended up stuck in this tank )=>


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice thread for world's worst betta environments. Ugh, I can't believe what companies come up with! So cruel!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow! An ipond??? I just had to look that up some more and found this:

http://hubpages.com/hub/iPond---The-iPod-speaker-that-comes-with-built-in-fish-tank


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

I found this too. The ipond was banned in 2007, thank god!
_
"A TINY fish-tank that doubles as an iPod music speaker has outraged animal activists, who have dubbed it a "torture box".

The iPond, which is designed to resemble Apple Corp's best-selling iPod music player, is up to 15 times smaller than the minimum recommended tank size.

Melbourne-based chain store Pets Paradise is selling the $70 product at outlets across the city and it is proving such a hit that one city store has sold out and a suburban shop is down to its last two.

The RSPCA wants the iPond banned because it is too small to give fish adequate oxygen supplies, swimming room and a clean environment.

Melbourne Aquarium head curator Nick Kirby says the minimum tank size for a Siamese fighting fish, which Pets Paradise sells with the iPond, is 10 litres. The iPond tank - which is manufactured in the United States and is not associated with Apple - is just 850 millilitres.

The iPond allows owners to plug their MP3 player into it so music plays through a speaker built into the bottom of the small brick-shaped tank.

However, once small stones are placed in the bottom of the tank - which Pets Paradise staff recommend to "block the noise" for the fish's comfort - its water capacity shrinks to an intolerable 650 millilitres.

In the wild, Siamese fighting fish - which are native to Thailand and known as "the jewel of the Orient" for their spectacular colours - can be found in confined bodies of water such as large puddles, but they are far bigger than 650 millilitres.

To cope with living in the oxygen-poor water found in the the slow-running streams and rice paddies they often inhabit, the fish have developed a "labyrinth lung" in their head, which allows them to take in oxygen directly from the air as well as from the water via their gills. However, although they can live for up to three years in an appropriate tank, the Siamese fighting fish would not survive long in the "cruel" confines of an iPond, according to Animal Liberation Victoria's Noah Hannibal.

"There's no way anyone could look at this and think it's not cruel," he said. "The fish in this thing does not look like it has very long to live and it can barely move. Even if it does live it's not a life worth living . . . it's really just a torture box."

Studies showed that fish were social creatures that felt pain and boredom, he said.

While the music produced by the tank speaker is of a poor quality, acoustics expert Dr Jason Gedamke said there was no doubt the fish would hear it. "The speaker is directly coupled to the outside of the tank . . . It's the same as putting a fish tank on a speaker," he said.

Andrew Coram, an aquarist at Pets Wonderland in Prahran, said he advised customers that loud noise could kill fish. He said the most concerning issue raised by the iPond was the behaviour it encouraged.

"The big worry is the moral lesson . . . it blurs the lines between consumerism of inanimate objects and the consumerism of living things," he said. "This item markets the fish as disposable, like a fashion accessory . . . and ignores the fact it's a vertebrate with a brain and functioning nervous system."

Mr Coram said he was appalled by how unnatural the simulated environment was.

"Just because something has the ability to survive in a small, confined space doesn't mean it's natural," he said.

"These are hunting fish that dart around . . . any person who puts a fish in this product is condoning what can only be seen as a lingering death of the animal."

RSPCA Victoria president Hugh Wirth said that despite the fighting fish's ability to breathe air from the surface, the tank was far too small for it to receive adequate oxygen.

The small volume of water would hasten temperature change and this, combined with the fact that the iPond has been sold without advice on how to keep the fish warm during winter, meant the tropical fish would not live long, he said.

"If you're killing fish in the short term because of defects in management, that's cruelty," Mr Wirth said.

Dr Wirth said the iPond should be banned but did not expect Pets Paradise to co-operate. "Pets Paradise has had a chequered history with respect to selling live animals from their premises," he said.

Pets Paradise marketing manager Alyse Robertson said that while head office had received one complaint about the product and there had been some negative feedback at stores, staff had not noticed any fish dying.

"We don't sit down and actually have some big, high-fandangled, you know, research that we've done," she said.

Ms Robertson said it was "well known" that fighting fish liked confined spaces and that staff had observed the fish in regular tanks and in iPonds and "we saw absolutely no difference in their attitude".

However, she was concerned staff had not given advice on appropriate water temperature.

The fish bought by The Sunday Age has been given a good home courtesy of Animal Liberation Victoria.

- from The Sunday Age 16 Dec 07"_


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

that first one isn't nearly as small-looking as you'd think. i'm not saying at all that it's good, but it's not as small as the betta on the pic makes it look. :/

that tri-one, my mom suggested to me last time she and i were at the pet store. >.> i looked at her and laughed. xD

i once saw a four gallon on Craigslist. divided six ways. it was a hex-thing, so they had a divider at each corner. >.>;


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

I saw this and was like whoa!

http://crzegrl.net/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2008/02/gal-img3.jpg


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

I want that one!!!!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

I want this! This is so cool! I want a room with all 4 walls like this tank!

http://www.fish-keeper.net/worldofbettas/lofiversion/index.php?t1423.html


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

When I was very young, I had that hex, more or less. I think I changed the water like MAYBE once a week, distilled, no conditioner, one, maybe? plant.
:,( I didnt know any better and neither did my rents...
I loved little Bob, a blue VT, and he lived on my little desk for 3 years.
My next little man, Steve, a green VT, lived for four and a half (WOW.) in the same tank, same conditions. I think he either died of old age or because we moved 6 hours away, which was stressful. 
I feel bad :,c


----------



## Kestrel (Jan 17, 2011)

The iPond was just a bad idea as anyone who knows anything could understand. It's mostly upsetting that it actually came to production. That they either never realized how bad it was or more probably knew they would still sell and profit and so decided to make it anyways just makes me sick.

And poor consumers who don't know enough about fish and want to start with a betta get tricked by these containers that claim to be great for bettas. I know I did.


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

That is a nice setup.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

Lordsameth said:


> It isn't just the size of it..it is a speaker which means the Betta gets music aplified through the water.
> 
> And Betta are oh so sound sensitive. I could just see the little guy flaring up in agony...


 
Why the h*** would anyone want a "fish bowl" and a speaker all in one??? Sounds stupid and lazy some of these betta "bowls" I just dont get


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

Lordsameth said:


> Displaying a Betta in my Local pet store.


Ewwwww. This doesn't even look nice. It looks like a toilet set hanging on the wall. :roll:


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

^ LMAO XD It really does!


----------



## Elsch (Mar 10, 2010)

the trouble is that most people don't understand what's truly right for the betta. the average person will go into a pet store, see the small betta boxes advertising how "happy and colorful" your new fish will be in here, along with poor advice from employees, and buy it. how are they to know any different? the box said they will be happy and healthy. the employee said they could survive fine in it. and the employee would probably lose their job if they told someone "don't buy this, it's actually not right."

I guess what I'm trying to say is, the people we should be directing our angry letters and phone calls to, are the people who manufacture and design those tiny little bowls and boxes, promising a happy betta.


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

The two links are awesome! I want betta tanks like that.

@Elsch: I agree, and if I worked at one of those stores, I'd be fired because I would be giving people proper advise, haha.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Elsch said:


> the trouble is that most people don't understand what's truly right for the betta. the average person will go into a pet store, see the small betta boxes advertising how "happy and colorful" your new fish will be in here, along with poor advice from employees, and buy it. how are they to know any different? the box said they will be happy and healthy. the employee said they could survive fine in it. and the employee would probably lose their job if they told someone "don't buy this, it's actually not right."
> 
> I guess what I'm trying to say is, the people we should be directing our angry letters and phone calls to, are the people who manufacture and design those tiny little bowls and boxes, promising a happy betta.


This is very true to most animal jobs.

I worked for a horse trainer who was really mean to the horses (henz why I quit). These horses feared this man so much that when he would walk through the bard they would run to their corners and tremble. The ones that forgot, got punched in the face till they went to their corners.

One of the stallions he was training was a 3 year old who had a nasty cut on the corners of his mouth from the twisted bike chain he was riding him in. I told him about the sores and that he should have some time off. He game him a day off. This sweet and gentle stud came to fear the bit and became very head shy. I miss him so much.

When the babies came in with their moms at weaning age, he would take them on this first day of show halter training for 10 min and beat them with a whip till they would stand pretty that way he wanted. He would hand them back to me with welts that were split open and bleeding. One time he lost a costumer cause their baby, right before a show, was whipped and then hit in the eye very badly witch then cause him to go blind in that one eye and end his show career before he could even start. 

All this for the sake of training quickly to make shows, make a name for you self and win $.

I was treated like a slave worker, made to sleep in the barn at shows. I did not mind much cause the horses loved me. I was mommy to all of them.

This man has been reported many of time, but he has so much cash its hard to get anyone to care cause he will just pay them to shut up, as I was..paid to shut up. I did not shut up and I made friends with some of his clients who then took their horses and left when I quit. From what I know now he is going downhill and striving for money. His one breed barn has now turned into a bording barn and he is "training" more than just one breed.

I hope to see him locked up one day...


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

That is horrible! I used to work at a horse barn, myself, and the owner sometimes got a little crazy (she would yell at horses for really no reason, which spooked them and made them act out even more) she never hit them or made them bleed. Poor horses! I really wish that man could feel every whip and every horrible bike-chain bit those horses had to endure. Awful.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

that's why i adore the people at my lps. :/ they don't try to sell you the small containers. shoot, once, while i was in there, a lady was asking about the goldfish, and the employee who was there told her, they need big tanks, and are alot of work. i enjoyed talking with him and the lady, i'd chirp up with a tidbit, he'd agree and throw in his own tidbit. they know alot there, and i love that place. <3


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

@ lilchiwolf

That is so sad 

I just don't understand how anyone can just buy a pet and be cruel. Poor bunnies at Easter time are so exploited by pet stores. People don't realize they live for 10+ years and are expensive to properly care for. People just care that something cute and fuzzy in their kids Easter basket. They buy horrible hutches where they suffer. Often they don't get the proper nutrition and attention they need. Part of that blame falls on the companies that sell small wire bottom cages that go outside and improper foods. Bunnies are social animals that should live inside the house with the family. They can be litter trained and are very clean animals.

Sorry about the rant. It just really makes my blood boil. I've rescued bunnies that have been released into the wild cause their owners didn't want to take responsibility of them. They just dumped them into the wilderness for them to suffer. And on top of Easter, this year is the year of the rabbit. So more bunnies suffering cause people make stupid purchases and not think pet ownership through.    X(


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

ilovebunnies said:


> @ lilchiwolf
> 
> That is so sad
> 
> ...


my bunny, Mocha, was an easter gift for mom, from mom. >.>; we did lots of research, though, and she gets fresh veggies every single day, along with bunny kibble and Timothy Hay. she's spoiled rotten, and is now my bunny, so i spoil her more!

i often tell people, that for the price of their tiny little "betta" tank, i can buy my bettas a 2 gallon Kritter Keeper, lots of plants, and hidey holes. o3o that gets them thinking.


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

Luimeril said:


> my bunny, Mocha, was an easter gift for mom, from mom. >.>; we did lots of research, though, and she gets fresh veggies every single day, along with bunny kibble and Timothy Hay. she's spoiled rotten, and is now my bunny, so i spoil her more!


Hehe! She sounds adorable! I have a bonded pair, Alphonse (white bunny) and Piggy (brown bunny). They are so spoiled! Al loves banana and Piggy loves blueberries (only as a little treat though,lol)!


----------

